# Koi nicht füttern



## didi3005 (17. Mai 2010)

Ich habe gehört, dass Koi ab einer Wassertemperatur von 26° C nicht mehr gefüttert werden dürfen,
Ist das denn so, wenn ja, was ist der Grund???

Gruss didi


----------



## Dodi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi nicht füttern*

Hallo Didi,

von wem hast Du das gehört, Züchter, Koihalter oder wo sonst?

Richtig ist, das Koi ab einer Temp. von 26° nicht mehr ganz soviel zu Fressen bekommen sollen wie zwischen 20° und 25°.
Das hängt mit dem Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers zusammen, der ja naturgemäß bei hohen Wassertemperaturen relativ gering ist. Da Fische das Futter nur verwerten können, wenn genügend Sauerstoff vorhanden ist, sollte man bei hohen Temperaturen weniger füttern.

Das sie gar nichts mehr bekommen sollen, ist mir neu.


----------



## didi3005 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi nicht füttern*



Dodi schrieb:


> Hallo Didi,
> 
> von wem hast Du das gehört, Züchter, Koihalter oder wo sonst?
> 
> ...




Hallo Dodi,

auf dieser Internetseite habe ich das gelesen.

http://www.koiratgeber.de/koiratgeber/futter/futter_allg01.html

gruss didi


----------



## SusiS. (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi nicht füttern*

Hallo,

müssen Kois überhaupt gefüttert werden ?

Eigentlich wollen wir unsere Fische gar nicht füttern, sie sollen sich aus dem Teich ernähren. Nun sind 3 kleine Kois dazu gekommen und die Frage tut sich auf, müssen die Kois gefüttert werden, was natürlich beinhaltet, dass die anderen Fische auch etwas abbekommen.

Wobei mir aufgefallen ist, dass die kleinen Ausgaben eines Koi das Futter gar nicht aufgenommen haben.


----------



## Skopp1 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi nicht füttern*

Hallo,

wie groß sind denn deine Kois? Meine sind etwa 10-12cm und Fressen absolut kein Futter von der Oberfläche, sie nehmen nur das Störfutter auf dem Boden. Vielleicht weiß jemand warum.

Herzliche Grüße Sanne


----------



## SusiS. (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi nicht füttern*

Hallo,



> wie groß sind denn deine Kois?



so 5-7 cm und seit Gestern im Teich. Vergesellschaftet mit Gründlingen, Bitterlinge und __ Karausche ähnlichen Fischen.


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi nicht füttern*

Servus Susi

Laß sie mal an die neue Umgebung gewöhnen ...

Verhungern tun sie jetzt erstmal net ... die kommen schon 

@ Sanne: liegt wohl an der Teich/Wassertemp. ...


----------



## Skopp1 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi nicht füttern*

Hallo Helmut,

danke für die Antwort, hoffe daß du recht hast. Irgendwann wirds ja wohl auch mal wärmer werden.


----------

